# Panasonic's 103-inch TV



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

How big does a TV really need to be? How about over 8' wide, measured diagonally?

Well, the designers at Panasonic may have a different idea than you do. According
to reports, Panasonic will begin selling a 103-inch plasma display TV just in time for
the Christmas shopping season. 

So just how big is this high-def monster? Apparently a 103-inch TV is equal to four
50-inch panels. The new plasma TV can display pictures in 1080p format that packs
the most pixels into a single TV image. 

The company claims the display is the world's largest, but other TV manufacturers
are probably working on their own versions of the extra-large screens for this year's 
holiday shopping blitz. 

Pricing details and technical specs have not yet been released.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Nick said:


> How big does a TV really need to be? How about over 8' wide, measured diagonally?
> 
> Well, the designers at Panasonic may have a different idea than you do. According
> to reports, Panasonic will begin selling a 103-inch plasma display TV just in time for
> ...


Sounds like a 75k investment +a crane to mount it on a reinforced wall.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

That large a plasma TV would generate a huge amount of heat. I've observed the heat coming from 42 inch sets, and it's significant. Sure would be purty, though!


----------

